

Computation Containers - pini42
http://container-solutions.com/2014/12/computation-containers/

======
Jamie_Dobson_UD
I really loved this blog. At DockerCon the other week I was talking about how
hard it is for computational scientists to get other computational scientists
to repeat their results. The reason is that small changes in input data, the
code and the environment would conspire to effect the results.

Now you can ship everything - P, Q & R - and just run again.

